
Is there a replacement for email? - open-source-ux
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/askjack/2017/feb/16/is-there-a-replacement-for-email
======
xkxx
> Email’s fourth advantage is that it’s a store and forward system. People
> don’t have to be online at the same time to exchange emails, and the emails
> can be kept for future reference. They can also be forwarded to other
> people, or printed out.

I believe they understand the whole store and forward model wrong.

We call email a store and forward system because every SMTP server (except the
final one, which performs only the first 2 steps): 1) receives a message, 2)
stores it and 3) then forwards it to another SMTP server. Everything happens
absolutely automatically, without any user interaction. No SMTP server has to
be online (except for the first one, which receives the message from the user)
at the same time for email to work.

The article's author seems to incorrectly believe that "store and forward
system" means that mail is stored in users' mailboxes and users can resend
(forward) that mail. But in reality, "forward" in "store and forward" has
nothing to do with the forwarding most email users deal with on a daily basis.
The whole "store and forward" is about actions performed by SMTP servers, not
email users.

------
Morpho
"blockchain-mail": I think that's where some kind of blockchain network would
come handy. Store messages encrypted in the blockchain and pay a small amount
like buying a postage stamp for sending a message to someone. Could work
pretty well in my opinion. Anybody wants to join me to build something like
that? Drop me a mail: matthias@scholz.ms

~~~
hdhzy
Something like
[https://www.bitmessage.org/wiki/Main_Page](https://www.bitmessage.org/wiki/Main_Page)
?

